# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Máy mài phẳng đến đâu ?

## Tuấn

Có anh bạn cho em 2 miếng thép được mài phẳng 6 mặt, đồ khuôn mẫu chi đó của một nhà máy nhật thải ra, kiểm tra phát xem nó phẳng đến đâu cho vui ạ :




Đầu tiên em bôi mực ít lên một tấm như bình thường em vẫn nạo thì chả thấy dính tẹo nào, bôi dày hự lên thì một mặt chỉ dính 1 góc, một mặt phẳng hơn tẹo thì gợi sóng chỗ cao chỗ thấp. Chả trách trước đây em kiếm cây sắt tháo máy được phay phẳng mà em so nó nhảy đến 0.07mm trên chiều dài 0,8m

----------

Gamo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Xem video xong thì em hiểu sơ sơ là nó rất phẳng phải không ah? anh dùng mực gì đó, em ra mấy cái ke dùng phấn ko ah, còn dùng mực viết máy cũng được mà hao mực quá.

----------


## Tuấn

Không ạ, nó chả phẳng gì cả bác ạ, em nghĩ miếng sắt bé tẹo chắc mài dễ họ làm chắc phẳng, không ngờ tệ quá, em chưa đo nhưng chắc nó nhấp nhô lên xuống 0,03-0,04mm

----------


## iamnot.romeo

dạ em không hiểu tí, cái mặt anh mà dính 1 góc ấy ah? nếu ko phẳng gì khi rà vào sẽ dính ít nhất 2 góc chứ ah. Khi em rà cái êke của em thì lúc nào nó cũng dính 1 chổ rất cao và 1 chổ khác nữa ah.
Máy mài phẳng mà sửa đá không tốt, tưới nguội ko đủ thì nó chạy ra tùm lum hết anh, quan trọng nhất vẫn là người thợ giỏi.

----------


## terminaterx300

nó thải ra rồi thì ko rõ tình trạng thế nào, trừ khi nào là hàng khuy nguyên seal ra test thì mới chắc, mà phải xem hàng nó mài để láng hay mài để chính xác nữa cơ  :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

> dạ em không hiểu tí, cái mặt anh mà dính 1 góc ấy ah? nếu ko phẳng gì khi rà vào sẽ dính ít nhất 2 góc chứ ah. Khi em rà cái êke của em thì lúc nào nó cũng dính 1 chổ rất cao và 1 chổ khác nữa ah.
> Máy mài phẳng mà sửa đá không tốt, tưới nguội ko đủ thì nó chạy ra tùm lum hết anh, quan trọng nhất vẫn là người thợ giỏi.


Vâng bác, cái mặt ấy chắc nó bị xước, có một góc dính nhiều và vài chỗ chỉ dính một  điểm bé tẹo thui, mực thì em chôm của cha hàng xóm nhà em, hắn sản xuất sơn nên có cái bột màu gì gì đó, cỡ hạt dưới 0,001mm nên em bẩu hắn pha cho em một cóng 




> nó thải ra rồi thì ko rõ tình trạng thế nào, trừ khi nào là hàng khuy nguyên seal ra test thì mới chắc, mà phải xem hàng nó mài để láng hay mài để chính xác nữa cơ


Đúng rồi bác, cái này đầu đuôi là tại em có ông bạn, hắn thích mua linh tinh mang về chất đống chả biết bao giờ mới dùng hết. Hắn thấy mớ này, ngồi chọn được hơn 1 tấn các tấm chưa khoan lỗ, vuông vức 6 cạnh được mài rồi tha về nhà, gọi điện khoe nhắng lên với em, gạ em sang chọn một ít lấy về mà dùng.

Em mà sang lấy thì hắn lại tha về nữa nên em mới bảo cái đống của bác vứt mịa nó đi, không dùng được đâu, chính xác cái đếch gì  :Smile:  mục đích chỉ để hắn bớt tha rác về nhà thui chứ em cũng biết cái mớ ấy không tệ.

Hắn cáu quá cãi nhau với em, em bảo hắn chọn 2 miếng mang ra đây bôi mực, chắc thằng chả chọn 2 miếng bé nhất vì nghĩ bé thì nó không cong được.

Bôi mực xong hắn tiu nghỉu đi về, nhưng mà bực mình nhất là cái thằng cha đi cùng hắn, bực quá các bác ạ.

Tên này đút 2 tay túi quần, lấy mũi chân đạp đạp vào mấy cái cây em dùng để nạo rồi phán: cán nạo của bác cứng quá, nạo tức ngực lắm.  Em tức quá là tức các bác ạ, cái này em nạo mãi, mất bao nhiêu công rồi mới biết, cũng định bỏ đi làm loạt mới, thía mà hắn biết từ đời tám hoánh nào rồi mà im thin thít không dạy cho em. Đểu thật, hắn bẩu hắn có một mớ sờ pín atc bt30, có một con bị runout 2 vạch, hắn ngồi nạo cái chén côn mà thép cứng quá, đành ngồi lấy bột rà, rà tay. Em là em ghét rồi, em cho hắn ngồi rà tay cho hắn chít đi, em không bày cho hắn đâu  :Wink:  hé hé  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

em chưa thấy cha nào nạo chén côn , có mài chén côn trên máy tiện thì có.  Chịu khó youtube , spindle repair là ra mà.

----------

